# Goodbye Iggy, my special little smooshie, mama and daddy will miss you



## Hagguu (Aug 22, 2014)

Around 5 hours ago, I had to put my special little guy to sleep. He was battling with a suspected PT, which finally got the better of him over last night and today. He seemed to be picking up since our last vet visit, until he started to rapidly decline. He stopped being able to eat, I was hand feeding him and having to get him to lap water from my hands as all he did was lay there unable to move.

He went so peacefully, the vet was amazing and supportive and I stayed with him until the very end. 

He died at 6:03pm, with myself, my mother and my sister to see him off to the rainbow bridge, unfortunately we couldn't hold out until his dad got home from work...hopefully he finds our family and our recently departed lhasa Lulu there...I told him to wait for me. 

It's so unfair, that we get these wonderful little animals for such a short space of time. I'll never forget you Iggy, I love you baby and I'm so sorry.


----------



## PawsandClaws (Jul 22, 2014)

I am so sorry for your loss. He seemed like a lovely boy with a very special hold over your heart. I lost one of my special boys to a PT almost a year ago and it was horrible experience having to say goodbye to him at the vets. As luck would have it, I am also currently struggling with PT in yet another one of my boys. He is not doing very well and I completely understand your pain and your loss. It is a horrible disease and I wish no creature had to suffer with it. Just know that allowing your rat to have a peaceful death is one of the kindest things you can do. Rest in peace Iggy.


----------



## Nyx Rats (Nov 9, 2015)

My condolences on your loss. =[
It does seem so unfair they live such short lives. I'm sure you gave him a wonderful life, full of love, affection and happiness.


----------



## Hagguu (Aug 22, 2014)

PawsandClaws said:


> I am so sorry for your loss. He seemed like a lovely boy with a very special hold over your heart. I lost one of my special boys to a PT almost a year ago and it was horrible experience having to say goodbye to him at the vets. As luck would have it, I am also currently struggling with PT in yet another one of my boys. He is not doing very well and I completely understand your pain and your loss. It is a horrible disease and I wish no creature had to suffer with it. Just know that allowing your rat to have a peaceful death is one of the kindest things you can do. Rest in peace Iggy.


Thank you paws, and my god that is awful. I am so sorry you have to deal with this all over again. It just seems so common with them...it's best to know when enough is enough, at least I could give him that peace at the end. I hope you're okay.


----------



## Hagguu (Aug 22, 2014)

Nyx Rats said:


> My condolences on your loss. =[
> It does seem so unfair they live such short lives. I'm sure you gave him a wonderful life, full of love, affection and happiness.


Thank you lovely, I just can't believe how quick it happened, it seems like 5 minutes ago I was bringing him home for the first time. I guess the important thing is we make our time with them wonderful. They are beautiful little souls.


----------

